# History of Inerrancy



## Scott (Sep 9, 2004)

Can anyone recommend any histories of the doctrine of inerrancy?


----------



## DTK (Sep 9, 2004)

In the library forum, someone has recommended a book that deals with a *partial* history of inerrany in contrast to that against which Rogers/McKim argued.

[i:8045bebd04]Biblical Authority: A Critique of the Rogers/McKim Proposal[/i:8045bebd04] by John D. Woodbridge.

I have read this, and found it very helpful. Another partial/indirect treatment to the concept of inerrancy in the history of the church can be found in Geoffrey Bromiley's chapter "The Church Fathers and the Holy Scripture" contributed to the book, [i:8045bebd04]Scripture and Truth[/i:8045bebd04], ed. by D. A. Carson and John D. Woodbridge, published by Baker Books, 1992. This is an area of my own interest which I've been studying regularly for the past 9 or 10 years.

Blessings,
DTK


----------

